# TD 5050



## rob1971 (Apr 18, 2015)

My boss has a TD 5050 and we have been having brake problems, no brakes. Is there a resavoir and if so where is it located at? Does it takes a special brake fluid?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the TD95D which is what the 5050 is. Under the hood back by the firewall. on top of the engine,there is a reservoir just like on a vehicle. Make sure to get brake fluid from your dealer. DO NOT USE AUTOMOTIVE.

I am assuming the pedals are going to the floor with no effect. If the are rock hard your brakes are probably out of adjustment. Just redid mine and found the were out of adjustment after we had bought the slave cylinder.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I repeat DO NOT USE AUTOMOTIVE BRAKE FLUID!!!! Not on the hydraulic clutches either.


----------



## rob1971 (Apr 18, 2015)

I was wrong on the model, TL90 but I am assuming that is the same answer. I found the brake reservoir today. I am assuming there must be a leak some where as it was bone dry.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

bluefarmer said:


> I repeat DO NOT USE AUTOMOTIVE BRAKE FLUID!!!! Not on the hydraulic clutches either.


If you bought the tractor used it may have had automotive brake fluid added to the master cylinder. Automotive brake fluid will dissolve the seals in the brake cylinders located in the rear end and it will leak fluid there. Don't remember from when I was told if you will need to pull the axel or lift the rear end cover to repair the seals. As usual large labor expense and small parts expense.

Your New Holland dealer should have the special oil needed for the brakes. On our TL90 there is a light in the dash to monitor the fluid level so you don't get air trapped in the system. Once the brakes are repaired you may want to check the operation of this light.


----------

